# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  زمان استفاده از کتاب های موج آزمون

## نسترن.

سلام دوستان
نظرتون راجع ب استفاده از کتاب های موج آزمون چیه؟من هرفصلی رو از هر درسی ک تموم میکنم و تستای کتاب کمک درسی  اون فصل رو میزنم بعد از موج آزمونم تست میزنم
حالا میشه لطفا شما بگید روش درست استفاده از کتاب های موج آزمون چطوره و چه موقع هایی باید استفاده کنم؟

----------


## LI20

من فقط برا شیمی دارم 
وقتی یه فصل رو تموم می کنماز رو مبتکران و میرم سراغ فصل بعدی  همزمان که فصل دو رو مثلا از رو مبتکران کار می کنم  هفته ای دو سته ازمونم از فصل یک از رو موج کار می کنم . که هم سرعت ودقتم بره بالا و هم یادم نره فصل یک

----------


## sepehrganji

من خودم طوری برنامه ریزی کردم که تا عید مباحث تموم شه
از بعد عید کتاب های جمع بندی بزنم مثل موج

----------


## Dean

موج آزمونا رو نزارید واس بعد عید..بعد عید فقط موقع خوندن بیشتر خلاصه هاتونه...
بهترین زمان استفاده از موج ازمون 3-4 روز قبل آزمونه..تا ضعف های احتمالیتون تو اون تایم مشخص بشه و بعد آزمون با تحلیل دقیق ضعفاتونو از بین ببرین

----------


## amir.jad

همشون از الان قابل استفادن به جز ادبيات كه خود آقاي عبدالمحمدي گفتن از بهمن استفاده كنيد و همچنين كتاب آقاي هاشمي كه از فروردين به بعد بيشتر قابل استفادس
حتما ديني و شيمي و رياضيش رو از الان تهيه كنيد خيلي خوبن  :Yahoo (100): 

در مورد استفادشم بهتره بعد اينكه مثلا براي شيمي كتابيرو كه داريد مثل مبتكران و خيلي سبز و ... كامل كار كنيد و در نهايت كه به جمع بندي رسيديد يه نيم نگاهي به خلاصه موج آزمون بندازيد و چند تا آزمون رو كار كنيد
شيميش خيلي خيلي واسه قلم چي كمك ميكنه چون مولفش همون گزينشگر و طراح تعدادي از سوالات قلم چي هست

----------


## amiirhosein

> همشون از الان قابل استفادن به جز ادبيات كه خود آقاي عبدالمحمدي گفتن از بهمن استفاده كنيد و همچنين كتاب آقاي هاشمي كه از فروردين به بعد بيشتر قابل استفادس
> حتما ديني و شيمي و رياضيش رو از الان تهيه كنيد خيلي خوبن 
> 
> در مورد استفادشم بهتره بعد اينكه مثلا براي شيمي كتابيرو كه داريد مثل مبتكران و خيلي سبز و ... كامل كار كنيد و در نهايت كه به جمع بندي رسيديد يه نيم نگاهي به خلاصه موج آزمون بندازيد و چند تا آزمون رو كار كنيد
> شيميش خيلي خيلي واسه قلم چي كمك ميكنه چون مولفش همون گزينشگر و طراح تعدادي از سوالات قلم چي هست


 من ریاضی مهروماه و خیلی سبز دارم لازمه موج ازمون ریاضی رو بگیرم؟

----------


## amir.jad

> من ریاضی مهروماه و خیلی سبز دارم لازمه موج ازمون ریاضی رو بگیرم؟


اگه اونارو كامل ميزنين و تموم ميكنين چراكه نه
و اگر به دنبال سوالات چالشي هستيد انتخاب خيلي خوبيه

----------


## ali.a.barca

> سلام دوستان
> نظرتون راجع ب استفاده از کتاب های موج آزمون چیه؟من هرفصلی رو از هر درسی ک تموم میکنم و تستای کتاب کمک درسی  اون فصل رو میزنم بعد از موج آزمونم تست میزنم
> حالا میشه لطفا شما بگید روش درست استفاده از کتاب های موج آزمون چطوره و چه موقع هایی باید استفاده کنم؟


سلام چن روز اخر قبل ازمون. یا یا ازمونای. جمع بندیه کوچیک(نه ۳ ماه اخر مثل بهمن) و  وقتی میخوای یه چیزی رو سریع مرور کنی
خودم تو کنکور شیمی ۶۹ زدم

----------


## نسترن.

> سلام چن روز اخر قبل ازمون. یا یا ازمونای. جمع بندیه کوچیک(نه ۳ ماه اخر مثل بهمن) و  وقتی میخوای یه چیزی رو سریع مرور کنی
> خودم تو کنکور شیمی ۶۹ زدم


ب جز موج آزمون از چه کتابی استفاده کردید؟واسه درسنامه و تست هر پایه

----------


## ali.a.barca

> ب جز موج آزمون از چه کتابی استفاده کردید؟واسه درسنامه و تست هر پایه


شیمی دوم الگو. سوم تکمیلی پیش خیلی سبز.   چن تا از فار هم میزدم برا هر مبحث برا سرعتم بالا بره

----------


## gissiyah

من فکر کنم موج ازمون بعد عید خوبه 
که تقریبا همه درسا تموم شده

----------


## a.ka

> من فکر کنم موج ازمون بعد عید خوبه 
> که تقریبا همه درسا تموم شده


*شما اصلا موج ازمون دیدی نظر میدی؟؟؟ 
موج آزمون فصل به فصل تست اورده و در اخر هم چن تا جامع !!
اونی که شما میگی کتابای ازمون خیلی سبزه که فصل به فصل نداره و شبیه ساز کنکور سراسریه !*

----------


## yasinsh

از کتاب شیمی و ریاضیش که عالیم هستن،همین الانم می تونید استفاده کنید!! علی الخصوص جفتشون :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): عالین واقعا

----------


## gissiyah

> *شما اصلا موج ازمون دیدی نظر میدی؟؟؟ 
> موج آزمون فصل به فصل تست اورده و در اخر هم چن تا جامع !!
> اونی که شما میگی کتابای ازمون خیلی سبزه که فصل به فصل نداره و شبیه ساز کنکور سراسریه !*




جدا از اینکه لحنتون بی ادبانه س 

بله موج الگو دارم نه خیلی سبز!!
میخواین عکس بزارم براتون الان؟

من نظر شخصیمو گفتم

----------


## gissiyah

شیمی

----------


## heengameeh

دوستان ادب رو رعایت کنید
مگه جنگه؟؟؟؟!!!!!

----------


## Hossein.A

> جدا از اینکه لحنتون بی ادبانه س 
> 
> بله موج الگو دارم نه خیلی سبز!!
> میخواین عکس بزارم براتون الان؟
> 
> من نظر شخصیمو گفتم





> *شما اصلا موج ازمون دیدی نظر میدی؟؟؟ 
> موج آزمون فصل به فصل تست اورده و در اخر هم چن تا جامع !!
> اونی که شما میگی کتابای ازمون خیلی سبزه که فصل به فصل نداره و شبیه ساز کنکور سراسریه !*


استفاده از کتاب و اینکه چه زمانی و چه شرایطی استفاده بشه یه مسئله شخصیه تقریبا...
یکی بعد عید ، یکی همزمان با آزمون ، یکیم میزاره واسه وقتی که خواست مرور کنه !

بعضی موقع‌ها علت یه نظری رو فهمیدن شاید بتونه بهتر به ما کمک کنه ، شاید دلیل منطقی‌تری نسبت به دلیل ما پشت نظر طرف مقابل باشه.

هر دو عزیز موفق باشین

----------

